# Spanish Mackerel preparation?



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

I am writing this to get some recommendations on how to best prepare spanish mackerel for cooking. My wife refuses to eat it at all and, even after making sure that I remove all of the red-tinged sections / strips of meat after filleting, I still will take a test bite after grilling and have all too often raked the entire fillet into the dog's bowl! 

Help please!


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Smacks*

Here's what I do...I let them go! I have tried to smoke them, bake them, fry them, coat them with fish fry, etc., and nothing works for me. This is a very fishy tasting fish - even after cutting out all the blood lines and removing the skin.
Some people love the taste, however, I am not one of them! Maybe I kept them too long after being caught. This is a fish that really wants to be cooked the day you catch it, so don't keep more than you can eat that day!
I do have a friend that loves them, so I save him one and prepare it for him. I filet it, skin it, and remove the blood lines. Then I give it to him cold, not frozen. And get it to him as soon as possible. The longer you wait, well, things start to go south. I don't cook it for him. He seasons it, wraps it in foil, and bakes it in the oven. He says they are great! But he also eats other crazy stuff that I personally don't like!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Brine it, smoke it, and make fish dip. Your friends will love you. Other than that I don't usually eat them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I grill them the day I catch them on the half shell with salt, pepper, and butter. You really don't have to remove the red sections. It is easier to just scrape those after they are cooked as they will appear as great meat.


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> I grill them the day I catch them on the half shell with salt, pepper, and butter. You really don't have to remove the red sections. It is easier to just scrape those after they are cooked as they will appear as great meat.


X2


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Did a search for a few easy ones Both tested and true with some modifications.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/grilled-mackerel-with-sicilian-caper-tomato-salsa

http://www.foodreference.com/html/spanish-mack-broil.html

skip the mayo and try light greek go gurt


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Typo. Not great meat but grey meat. Ha ha as my kids would text.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, y'all. Capn Dave did you notice that the second recipe was recommended for preparing MULLET also!!!!!! Dang now that's a braver man than I am Gunga Din! I will try it anyway on my next mackerel catch.


----------



## Garoski (Feb 21, 2010)

Spanish make great ceviche......cut out all blood lines and never freeze.....also makes fantastic sashimi......just have to take care of the fish and keep it cold


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I used to like the small ones, like 15"/17".....fresh. I broil whole fish with slits in the thick ends every inch or so and salt, pepper, butter and lemon, then turn and repeat. I do scrape away the red line after cooking and toss. The big ones get a little strong.

It has been years since I cooked one, 15" ers might not even be legal now! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We've eaten 30 spanish macks for every trout, since the late 1970s. Macks are *way* better. You fillet ideally a nice big one, at least 3-4 pounds, for the thicker fillets. Lay them skin-down on aluminum foil. Sprinkle plenty of Tony's spice. Then pour melted butter (not margarine). Broil for 15 minutes or so, don't overcook. The meat turns very white when cooked. Then, on the table, squeeze lemon juice over a hefty portion and dig in. It will make your eyes roll back in your head...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Garoski said:


> Spanish make great ceviche......cut out all blood lines and never freeze.....also makes fantastic sashimi......just have to take care of the fish and keep it cold


Sashimi? Really? How do you freeze them in preparation for sushi style eating?


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

We eat them whenever we catch them. grilled on foil with a little Tony's and a couple of pats of butter, pan fried with breadcrumb crust, ceviche too. I throw back kings but keep smacks. Always fresh though, never frozen.
-Sammy


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

We have also enjoyed them sashimi style


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I just grill them the day I catch them skin side done and my usual lemon pepper, butter, and salt.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Shime saba*

Definitely on the sashimi recs but you might want to really turn Japanese and try this. Vinegared mackerel (shime saba) is a sushi bar staple but the DIY version with Spanish is way better,


----------

